# Please help with this horse?



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm looking at this horse as a competitive hunter jumper with a bit of recreational dressage on the side. How do you guys feel about his conformation for this. I'm still kinda new to selecting "form to function." 

Ezekial: 16.2hh, 2009, unraced chestnut gelding by Stevie Wonderboy out of Afternoon Trick by Summer Squall. Half brother to champion Trickmeister. Built uphill, excellent hind end and catlike on his feet. Kind. Built to perform.

I know Roman noses are considered a conformational flaw but I think they're adorable, so other than that... And sorry there are not front/back shots. I only have what is provided. 




























And here's a video...


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

Bumping. Please help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Love him!!! I think his conformation is excellent. Love his Roman Nose and I dont' think it's in any way a fault. He is a keeper!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, Are you a night owl? lol
He's definitely a willing hunter. I see the same head and neck that I had on my QH, "Ro Go Bar", (Racing QH, 1982-2009, RIP), except mine was built downhill, and this one is more balanced.








Ro Go Bar, who also had a Roman Nose, would flex with his nose on the vertical, head set lower, and looked very much like this gelding. I think that is what you can expect to see when you train for Dressage. IMO, he won't have the same head set as a warmblood, or an Arab.
I remember horse magazine ads for European warmbloods in the 1980's. Pretty much ALL of them had Roman Noses. They have since tried to breed this out. Consider the purpose of a Roman Nose, that is, to enable the horse to inhale deeply. I believe aesthetics have bred a compromise. Don't think twice about this horse's profile. I would consider the other factors. I like this horse. He seems like a good guy.


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks! I'm wondering about jumper potential? I'm worried about his front pasterns being a bit upright.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Roman noses aren't a functional conformational fault of any sort. They are in certain breed standards, but nothing we should be concerned about.

I like him. He looks a sturdy fellow. I wouldn't worry about those pasterns, they match his shoulder and aren't excessive in anyway.

He's got a high point of shoulder, which is awesome. He's got a decently long and sloped humerus, which will help him lots in jumping. Plus, he's got a great engine back there!

I think he'd do you proud.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

maybe it's just me - but it looks like he has tiny feet. :/


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I love his Roman nose!!!!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

i love roman noses! he looks fantastic.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a very nice horse but the YouTube is NOT his first ride (just sayin'). I like him a lot. I wish his knees and hoks were a bit lower, but I think he will do fine as a hunter and dressage will improve him. 

Nice horse.


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

It was his first ride at that adoption facility. He was in a foster home all winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

He's nice. Love his big shoulder.

That adoption agency sounds tough. Lots of "stuff" attached to have to follow up with... IMO. I was looking at one and one of the requirements was to have to board the horse inside. I withdrew. Just alot of stipulations for becoming the real "owner".


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

My friend adopted from them last year and it's been smooth sailing. And she even adopted under special circumstánces. But indoor board isn't a problem for me. My School only does stall board.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I noticed that his feet looked kind of small, too. Part of that is an optical illusion since the oiled hoof has picked up some white sand which hides part of the foot. But, his hooves are a bit small and the front right heel looks a bit underslung.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

That's good. Maybe their policies are new because that seems like lots of followups. Just seems like alot on that application form to do. But that's just me. I would just rather outright own the horse. Too much stuff to take care of in the form of paperwork. 

I don't have the time!

Good luck!


----------

